# 2006 Acura TSX summary of changes



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

Acura is changing the 2006 TSX. There will be a small power increase and front and rear fascias redesign. There are no pictures yet.

http://www.vtec.net/news/news-item?news_item_id=384913

TSX
The TSX has built a strong following among sports sedan buyers, won a plethora of awards (including being twice named to Car & Driver's 10Best Cars list) and gained a reputation for being both stylish and fun to drive. For 2006, Acura made some dynamic changes to the TSX to enhance its performance, make the styling even sportier and increase interior comfort. The result is a sports sedan that is more luxurious, more aggressive-looking and even more fun to drive. 
Modifications to the intake and exhaust systems were made to the TSX's 2.4-liter i-VTEC™ four cylinder engine to boost horsepower to 205 hp SAE net (Rev 8/04). Interior enhancements include an upgraded navigation system, the HandsFreeLink™ wireless telephone interface, and a digital media auxiliary jack located in the center console for iPod® and MP3 players to name a few.

Outside, the TSX gets sporty, redesigned front and rear fascias, new sidesills, redesigned alloy wheels and standard integrated fog lamps.

Powertrain

Horsepower increased to 205 SAE net (Rev 8/04) @ 7000 rpm 
Torque increased to 164 lbs-ft. SAE net (Rev 8/04) @ 4500 rpm 
Larger intake valves 
Increased valve timing and lift 
Increased intake and exhaust flow 
Reduced engine pumping losses 
Chassis

Electronic Brake Assist 
Increased rigidity of upper A-arm reduces NVH 
Exterior Styling

Restyled hood and grille 
Redesigned headlights and combination taillights 
Redesigned front and rear bumpers 
Fog lamps are integrated into the lower bumper 
More pronounced side sills 
New nine-spoke alloy wheels 
Flat wiper blades increase visibility and reduce wind noise 
Four new exterior colors: Alabaster Silver Metallic replaces Satin Silver, Glacier Blue Metallic replaces Meteor Silver Metallic, and Deep Green Pearl, and Royal Blue Pearl are added 
Interior

2-position memory for driver's seat 
Auxiliary audio jack in center console for digital music players 
HandsFreeLink™ wireless telephone interface 
Sports steering wheel 
Multi-info display 
New meter face 
New wood-patterned trim for models with Parchment interior 
Metallic garnish added to shift knob. 
Smart Maintenance system 
Enhanced Acura Navigation System (optional) 
Larger buttons and fonts 
Faster processing speed 
Points of Interest (POI) database increased to 7 million 
HandsFreeLink calling to POI 
More voice recognition commands (653) 
Zagat restaurant guide 
Exit ramp services feature
Enhanced in-glass antennae for improved radio reception


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Nice car. For the money they're really nice, IMHO.


----------



## e46Christian (Feb 27, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Nice car. For the money they're really nice, IMHO.


 Agreed, but they have one HUGE flaw...FWD.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

e46Christian said:


> Agreed, but they have one HUGE flaw...FWD.


Agree. But, if I were going to buy a FWD car or FWD-based car, I'd probably get this. Damnit, when will HOnda make a RWD sedan!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

e46Christian said:


> Agreed, but they have one HUGE flaw...FWD.


yeah rwd would be nice. but for 26k...


----------



## Bonezilla (Apr 19, 2005)

My wife has an 04 TSX. Truely an awsome car. The interior is beautiful, the Nav is top notch. She doesn't like it because it''s a 4 door and she didn't want an RSX. I considered the TSX, but I'm like her, don't really want a 4 door. For the price, I don't think there's a car out there that gives you what Acura did on that car.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

Yes, if I'm getting a car for under $30k today, this would be it. No other choices. I like it a lot more than the TL. The only weakness is the crappy tires. Dear Acura, please give me a set of PS2s!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I hated it - the clutch, steering, throttle, and the limp performance. It made me miss my '97 GSR sedan.


----------



## .Nikki. (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm trading mine in. Incredible car but not fun to drive at all. It's funny you mention the GSR because that was the last car I had and I missed it very much when I got this car.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

.Nikki. said:


> I'm trading mine in. Incredible car but not fun to drive at all. It's funny you mention the GSR because that was the last car I had and I missed it very much when I got this car.


I understand where you are coming from. I used to have a Type-R. But hey, that was history for Acura. Now, other than their two RWD models, you won't get anything close to what they offered a decade ago. Regarding your trade-in, you are upgrading from a $26k car to a $40k car. The vast improvement is obvious and expected.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I'll throw my two pesos into this discussion.

I too traded in a '97 GS-R for an '01 330i (Sport package, etc.). I think I traded down. This car is so much less fun to drive, I've just about decided to get rid of it.

In 4 years with the Integra, I had 55k miles. In 4.5 years with my Bimmer, I don't even have 30k miles on it.

I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of the IS350. It's too bad that it's an auto only, but heck, I'll be 40 next month, and now that we've returned to DC, maybe I can live with a slushie. I also plan to test drive the M45 again (loved it the first time I drove it, just wasn't really looking to buy at the time). I may also drive a 4.2 A6, but I'm really getting tired of all the little niggly crap that's going wrong with my BMW (never happened with my Acura).


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

mkh said:


> Yes, if I'm getting a car for under $30k today, this would be it. No other choices. I like it a lot more than the TL. The only weakness is the crappy tires. Dear Acura, please give me a set of PS2s!


Funny! I prefer the TSX over the TL, too.


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

hts said:


> I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of the IS350. It's too bad that it's an auto only, but heck, I'll be 40 next month, and now that we've returned to DC, maybe I can live with a slushie.


Hmm... go check out this issue of Road and Track, you may change your mind. A 0-60 of 6.0 sec and a 1/4 ml of 14.8 sec is not that impressive for a 305 hp car - yes, only 28 hp less than the M3, or 50 hp more than the current 330i and 70 hp more than my lowly ZHP :rofl:. You might rethink about keeping your 330i or looking at the M45.


----------



## NaTuReB0Y (Aug 23, 2005)

For Nikki:

*TSX = European Honda Accord*


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

mkh said:


> Hmm... go check out this issue of Road and Track, you may change your mind. A 0-60 of 6.0 sec and a 1/4 ml of 14.8 sec is not that impressive for a 305 hp car - yes, only 28 hp less than the M3, or 50 hp more than the current 330i and 70 hp more than my lowly ZHP :rofl:. You might rethink about keeping your 330i or looking at the M45.


That's pretty good for an auto (not an SMG type).

But I wouldn't touch an IS350, even if it had a manual, since you can't disable traction control.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

hts said:


> I'll throw my two pesos into this discussion.
> 
> I too traded in a '97 GS-R for an '01 330i (Sport package, etc.). I think I traded down. This car is so much less fun to drive, I've just about decided to get rid of it.
> 
> ...


Hmm, now you're scaring me - I'm shopping for a ZHP. I know it won't be the most fun car, but hopefully the ZHP improvement make it more fun than your '01.


----------



## Cliff330i (Feb 18, 2002)

Robg, clear out your PM box. I am going to send you something.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

i've seen reports on the 350's 0-60 ranging anywhere from 5.6-6.0.

I suspect I'll be satisfied with anything in there. I will also test drive the M45 (the last time I drove it, it was on a lark, as I really was checking out the G35 6-speed again, and just became smitten by the interior of the M in the showroom, so we took it out for a spin).

I suppose I could also look into the cost of an extended warranty on my 330i (that'd prolly be cheaper than a whole new car).


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Cliff330i said:


> Robg, clear out your PM box. I am going to send you something.


Cliff, i just cleared it out.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

mkh said:


> Hmm... go check out this issue of Road and Track, you may change your mind. A 0-60 of 6.0 sec and a 1/4 ml of 14.8 sec is not that impressive for a 305 hp car - yes, only 28 hp less than the M3, or 50 hp more than the current 330i and 70 hp more than my lowly ZHP :rofl:. You might rethink about keeping your 330i or looking at the M45.


Funny... Car and Driver did a comparison test, and the IS350 did 0-60 in 5.1, and the quarter in 13.7 at like 105 or something. Hardly slow. Easily spanked the manual 330 in a straight line (about 9 tenths slower at both 60 and 1/4).

Back on topic... if the TSX were RWD, I'd possibly be in one now.


----------

